# Λιμπερλάνδη



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2015)

Εμπρός της γης οι απογοητευμένοι. Είναι και στη γειτονιά μας (μπίζνα φορολογικού παραδείσου οσμίζομαι).

Λιμπερλανδοί (κατά το Γροιλανδοί) οι πολίτες υποθέτω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 16, 2015)

Και πού κάνουμε αιτήσεις για ιθαγένεια; Και αφού γίνουμε Λιμπερλανδοί θα γλυτώσουμε το μπλοκάκι και το ΦΠΑ, γιατρέ μου;


----------

